# Honey and Cinnamon for Weight Loss



## Doya G

hey girls.

my friend told me about this, and i've googled to know more.

i'd love to know if anyone has tried it, and if they saw results.

thanks

Honey and Cinnamon for Weight Loss - LoveToKnow Diet


----------



## Johnnie

Never heard of it. Sorry I'm of no help.

BUMP


----------



## perlanga

I take Cinammon pills for an insulin problem I have. It stops me from feeling tired after meals, and it works wonderful for that purpose, but I haven't exactly noticed weight loss, although my weight is always mainted between 119-122 lbs.


----------



## magosienne

Apparently cinnamon quickens the chemical reaction that makes you feel full, i don't know if honey can help with dieting.


----------



## Karren

Have not heard about that but I do love the sound of a Cinnabon diet personally. Lol. Just read in the MIL's aarp magazine that cinnamon is also good for speeding up decission making in the brain!! Yeah! I really need that!


----------



## Geek2

I've heard that cinnamon helps to curb sugar cravings but I haven't heard about honey.


----------



## Doya G

its not making me full, thats for sure.

apparentely alot have tried it, and said its good for weight loss and they have lost many.

i googled about it and found the same review. so am trying it out now. will let you know what happens and if i find any difference.

i've cut down on my meals as well, trying to drink more water, and exercise of course.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Pffft. I drink both every morning and I'm not skinny. I hear ACV helps too, tried it and stayed the same size. So they don't work for me.


----------



## jack222

is this really helpful??


----------



## reesesilverstar

Not from my experience


----------



## mmagirl

If you want to lose weight you need to intake 10-15 calories x by your body weight. example:10-15x200 = 2,000-3,000 divided into 5 meals a day = 400-600 calories per meal, you should be eating every 3-4 hours. 

You should substitute a meal or 2 with a protein shake- 12oz fat free milk, 2 scoop protein powder and a hand full of any kind of fruit you want. 

The key to weight loss IS you HAVE to EAT! the more you whey the more you get to eat. Think of your calories as MONEY spend wisely. 

1g of fat cost you 9 calories

1g of protein cost you 4 calories

1g of carbohydrates cost you 4 calories

So basically eating fat costs twice as many calories as a protein or a carb, meaning you get to eat half as much food, you want to eat more protein and carbs then fats. 

Eat lean protein (chicken or turkey but not fried or battered), good carbs like (baked potato no butter no sour cream), good fats (omega 3 omega 6 avocado flax seed).

As far as your Honey and cinnamon concoction theres no way it will help you lose weight since honey is basically just sugar.

Hope this helps..


----------



## pfr

I've never heard of it. Just be careful you have no reactions to honey - one of my good friends does


----------



## bellagia

Now just because honey has "sugar" doesn not mean it is not good for you. Honey is a natural sweetner, but not the fake stuff, the real stuff. Agave is another good replacement for sugar actually. Your body is able to break down natural sugars vs synthetic sugars.


----------



## Karren

And just because it is natural doesn't mean it is good for you... Arsnic is natural! lol It's all about calories coming in vs burning off....


----------



## Shanki

I have never heard of this before, I have heard cinnamon and apple cider vinegar. When I am trying to lose weight, I count my carbs its easier. I also just eat whole wheat breads, and dreamfields pasta or whole wheat pasta. I also do not eat sugar. If you want to feel full, drink a glass of water before a meal. This fills you, so your food doesnt. Also sometimes we feel like we are hungry, but we really aren't. Really its just that we are dehydrated, so when you feel hungry and you have eaten within the last couple of hours try drinking water, maybe the hunger will go away, if not then you are really hungry. Also drinking the normal 8 glasses of water each day helps with hunger, and for every 20 pounds of weight you need to lose, add another glass of water to your day.


----------



## bellagia

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And just because it is natural doesn't mean it is good for you... Arsnic is natural! lol It's all about calories coming in vs burning off.... Correct....everything is bad for you if it is abused, but everything in moderation is good for you. Agave and honey is actually used by alot of fitness professionals as a substitute for sugar which is harder for your body to break down. Again, moderation is key.


----------



## TMarie

I don't know from honey and cinnamon.  They are both tasty that's about the extent of my knowledge, however:

@mmagirl - your advice makes sense to me

There are no quick fixes when it comes to weight loss and maintenance of that loss.  I have tried every gimmick in the book and the only thing that works is eating healthy mini meals 4 or 5 times a day and *gasp* exercise.  At least that's been my experience for the past 25 years. 

Best of luck!


----------



## giggles30

the honey and cinnamon tea drink/diet can help with weight loss. I had to try it when i was reading about how many other people were succeeding with it!

I was actually looking for cinnamon because i wanted to boost my antioxidant intake and i found out that cinnamon is incredible for that, one of the highest known anti oxidants (leaving bluebberries miles behind!). when searching for and learning about cinnamon i came across the cinnamon and honey weight loss trick and got totally hooked into everyones success stories.

however, i soon learned that you cannot take just any old cinnamon because the only one you can tend to find in the west is cassia bark cinnamon which has high levels of coumarin (toxic if taken regularly). so, be warned, dont buy cassia bark, buy real cinnamon/ceylon cinnamon and you wont have to worry about the worrying toxic side effects!!

i am not overweight but one of those people whose bellys tend to get fat first so i was keen to get rid of it and was pleased to read that the cinnamon drink actually stops fats storing in the mid section area -- GREAT NEWS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  lol

I was religious with the tea making and did it for 2 weeks and maybe i was just lucky but the horrid bulge i had for 1year had massively reduced, not just a little, but i mean noticeably A LOT and i just felt great overall. no kidding but i could get into jeans which i had not worn for over a year just because i couldnt do the zip up let alone the button.

i know it can be hard to find real/true ceylon cinnamon but this place could be helpful for people living in the uk, or even abroad! i am going on the diet again and just waiting for my cinnamon tea bags to arrive as they are the exact 2 gram portion needed for the tea drink which means no messing around measuring things. yippeee!!

good luck to everyone!! please just try it, you might be surprised, and before i forget, here is the place i just bought mine from recently www.buyrealcinnamon.co.uk


----------



## larrybrown06

Hello,

 Thanks for sharing a great post doya.

 Keep posting.


----------



## Sugandha

Hey 

Why don't you try Instead of Cinnamon , Try Lemon with warm water and Add honey on it .You will soon get results. 

Only best and easy way to reduce weight as well its healthy. And trust me it works!!

But Try to take it at Morning. 

Regards 

Sugandha


----------



## jade121

Hey is there any natural remedy for weight gain. I found weight loss everywhere but not anything for weight gain.


----------



## Sugandha

Hey

For weight Gain: Intake of Banana &amp; Milk, Musli


----------



## Dirksmeyer

I have stated the honey and cinnamon diet I am 38 yrs old I have been on it for 3 days and have lost 4lbs. The honey is only used as a natural sweetner.


----------



## Chrystal Limon

I started this 3 days ago. I'll post my results when my week is over with. I have noticed that I have an increase in energy


----------



## Wida

I tried this after I got some info on it last year.  I used pure, organic cinnamon and organic unprocessed honey and it did nothing for me but make me sick to my stomach after drinking it.  Maybe that's how you lose weight is by being nauseous, because I was for about 3 hours after each time I drank it.  I tried it for 2 days and then that was enough.


----------



## Sanisha

After a lot of Google search I found out many people had tried it and benefited  with Honey and cinnamon.....for their weight loss ......So I have started it as well....lets hope for best result !!!


----------



## Chrystal Limon

Yes it works but not exactly for losing a lot of weight. It works like a laxative. It clenses you. I've tried it a few weeks stop then do it again.You must use raw honey though that you can pick up from a health food store. Some cinnamons work better too.


----------



## Jessica Brown

honey is a natural sweetener and is better for you than sugar. it helps boost your metabolism because of this whole thing about balanced fructose and glucose levels or something??...and actually if you do drink honey and cinnamon before breakfast and before bed it helps burn a little amount of fat and keeps new fat from staying in your body. PLUS you get full faster than before....or i did anyway. so it may or may not help with your weightloss...but for me it did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll

Cinnamon is supposed to help boost how insulin works in sugars to turn it into energy instead of fat.  Honey is supposed to be all around good for you as it has antibiotic properties and it never goes bad.


----------



## Mich

Tried it made me feel sick too, i was nauseas for like 2 hours!


----------



## Iconoclast

Honey is essentially sugar - fructose and glucose. One tablespoon gives you roughly 60 calories. There is no food that gives you calories yet helps you lose weight. It's completely contradictory seeing as losing weight simply means expending more calories than you consume. Therefore why consume those 60 unnecessary calories? It's true that certain foods are better for your health, but in the end, calories are still calories.


----------



## SKH Peter

Hi All,

I have tried and agree with Sugandha that lemon with warm water and honey

helps to reduce weight.  Yes it is healthy too.

SKH Peter


----------



## divadoll

> Honey is essentially sugar - fructose and glucose. One tablespoon gives you roughly 60 calories. There is no food that gives you calories yet helps you lose weight. It's completely contradictory seeing as losing weight simply means expending more calories than you consume. Therefore why consume those 60 unnecessary calories? It's true that certain foods are better for your health, but in the end, calories are still calories.


 True on this item but the logic is not 100% correct. There are food that are negative calorie food which means it takes more energy to chew, swallow, digest and pass these foods than the calories contained in them. Celery is one as well as cabbage. 19 calories in a cup of celery but it takes more energy to wash, cut, chew, swallow, digest and eliminate celery than 19 calories.


----------



## legih

WEIGHT LOSS: Daily in the morning one half hour before breakfast on an empty stomach, and at night before sleeping, drink honey and cinnamon powder boiled in one cup of water. If taken regularly, it reduces the weight of even the most obese person. Also, drinking this mixture regularly does not allow the fat to accumulate in the body even though the person may eat a high calorie diet. The formula for honey and cinnamon for weight loss is ubiquitous. 1. Use honey and cinnamon in a 1:2 ratio (one part cinnamon, two parts honey) 2. Put the cinnamon in a cup or bowl. 3. Boil one cup of water. 4. Pour water over the cinnamon and let it steep for 30 minutes. 5. Once the liquid has cooled, add honey. Always add honey to the cooled liquid â€“ hot liquid will destroy the enzymes in the raw honey. 6. Drink half of the resulting â€œteaâ€ before going to bed. Cover and refrigerate the rest. 7. Drink the other half first thing in the morning. 8. Do not add anything to the recipe. Only drink on an empty stomach, first thing in the morning and right before bed. Typical claims of benefits that you will find for drinking this concoction include: 1. Inches will be lost before you will notice the scale creeping downward. 2. The cinnamon and honey cleanses parasites, fungus and bacteria out of the digestive tract. 3. You may experience side effects due to the release of toxicity. 4. You may experience increased energy, better sex drive and a better mood. 5. The formula will block your body from gaining fat.


----------



## big bubba 50

In August of last year my doctor doubled all my meds do to uncontroled sugars 19.5) for the the three month average, high colesteral (7.8) and high bloob pressure 150/99. I started meds but had to add tums to my to the list cause the meds were up setting.

 November I made a dission to make a change to start over back to the beginning.( think of what our body was ment to do is burn fat and protein as a new born,the damage is made slowly when we are off moms milk and have added treats)High fat and protein no carbs but lunch and dinner a hand full of spring mix with what ever meat,cheese and fish with creamy ceaser dressing,(no fruit,carrots, potatoes breads)...

 It was not easy through thanksgiving when i started at 278 lbs but after 2 weeks of comitment i could feel the changes and was able to add more carbs to the diet so I added a fruit a day and worked up to a smoothie after two weeks of that with all the protien.

 Back to the docs I go found I lost 25 lbs and when the test came back I was out of town at the time working so bye the 15th of december,I found out three month average changed to 7.2 (no longer in need of meds if kept up)colesteral down 1 point ande blood pressure at 135/90 not perfect but it took 50 years to get there took just over a month to turn it around,Doc told me should keep up on blood pressure pill and crestor but told him I through all pills away when i started this program.

   Two weeks ago started with 2 table spoons of honey and a teaspoon of cinnamon and can not beleive the energy and whit but have to wait till march for next blood test for collestrol check but with honey and cinnamon did not change sugars and blood pressure is now 128/84 AND I AM FEELING GREAT,@236lbs.today is Jan/27/13 so all that in less then 3 Months but still saying away from sugar and flower products and can goods as much as I can cause of salt and sugars,

  Take control of yourself and if You want to join any program like weight watchers or atkins or some other magic program you still have yourself to make the choice,I made my own soups and salads till my wife started to see what was happening and has started build dinners around the change no flour and sugars,

   Ho yeah oney is NOT just sugar but without the honey   

     Thanks from the not so BIG BUBBA LOL


----------



## Traci L Smith

_*I just started the cinnamon/honey drink last night. It was hard to drink it all but i drank half last night and the other half this morning. Im hoping I can stick to this for at least two weeks to see how much I can lose! Tonight im making it using half cinnamon instead of 1 whole tsp and 1 tsp of honey instead of two. hope its easier to drink lol! good luck to everyone!! Ill try to post results after my first week!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*_


----------



## geradarys

Girls, trust me cinnamon and honey is NOT the healthy weight loss, even if you'd lose anything due to not eating much else - the weight would go right back as soon as you eat just a little more.


----------



## Traci L Smith

> Originally Posted by *geradarys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girls, trust me cinnamon and honey is NOT the healthy weight loss, even if you'd lose anything due to not eating much else - the weight would go right back as soon as you eat just a little more.


lol, its not like we are ONLY drinking this!! I have been doing this since Monday and i only drink half of a cup of this mixture once when I wake up and right before bed. During the day im doing the special K challenge (cereal for breakfast and lunch, snacks in between, and a healthy dinner) and I have lost 3.4lbs already!! This mixture gives you energy and its more like a cleanse than anything. I feel a LOT less bloated...and i feel GREAT!! I dont like the taste of it in the morning...just because it taste to much like cinnamon, BUT im still doing it!! Cinnamon and honey have been proven to healthy for you for many reasons.

In short, this only helps you to start to lose...by cleaning you out! Gives you energy! You lose inches mainly but most usually lose lbs too. I plan on doing this for 2 weeks, along with the special K challenge and at least 30 of either walking or workouts. Then when I hit a plateau I will do this mixture for a week. Good luck to those who arent afraid to try something new! To those who dont know what they are talking about...do your research!! I have!!


----------



## Traci L Smith

> Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honey is essentially sugar - fructose and glucose. One tablespoon gives you roughly 60 calories. There is no food that gives you calories yet helps you lose weight. It's completely contradictory seeing as losing weight simply means expending more calories than you consume. Therefore why consume those 60 unnecessary calories? It's true that certain foods are better for your health, but in the end, calories are still calories.


This mixture calls for one tsp of honey...not a tablespoon...so thats 22 calories and you only drink half at a time..so thats only *11 calories*!!!


----------



## Traci L Smith

_*Ladies, just want to update you all. As you read above, I have been doing this mixture for a few days now and after weighing myself yesterday I have lost 3.4lbs!! I do have more energy and I ended up working out yesterday AND walked 2 miles! (that's big for me...haven't walked in FOREVER or worked out for that matter!) I post again later this week to update again...I also took my measurements last night bc Im more interested in losing inches than lbs!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*_


----------



## sagely

Interesting thread. I really enjoyed this. Thank you so much.


----------



## chickenlittle

Instead regular cinnamon found in the supermarket, try Ceylon or cinnamon zeynalicum.  And as for the vinegar, use braggs.  I have gotten results from using both of the above. I went from 14 to 10 in two months.  I just drink 2 tbs of Braggs apple cider vinegar in water after I eat.  Some people claim to drink it less and still lose weight.  And I have tried every brand of apple cider vinegar and the only one that works for me is Braggs.  Ceylon cinnamon is expensive but much nicer than Cassia.  And keep in mind that if you are not grounding the cinnamon yourself, it could very well be cinnamon flavoured saw dust.  The food industry is tricky.  Buy Ceylon or cinnamon zeynalicum sticks and ground it yourself.


----------



## javismommy0929

> hey my friend told me about this, and i've googled to know more. i'd love to know if anyone has tried it, and if they saw results. thanks Honey and Cinnamon for Weight Loss - LoveToKnow Diet


----------



## javismommy0929

It does work u just have to make sure ur making it right an taking it how ur suppose to



> hey girls. my friend told me about this, and i've googled to know more. i'd love to know if anyone has tried it, and if they saw results. thanks Honey and Cinnamon for Weight Loss - LoveToKnow Diet[/quotek


----------



## cescareyes

This is quite interesting! Hmm would be good to add it to oatmeal?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyRoom

I've tried cinnamon, but didn't work for me. Good diet and lots of exercise is the only way.


----------

